# Medical Release from Basic



## Trick (11 May 2012)

Apologies if this has been discussed before.

I've read in this forum of a few people being medically released from BMQ (mostly older threads, so haven't read many details). I was just looking for some general info on this. I'm more concerned with how it relates to injuries. I figure some people get released because they have a condition that they hid in the medical somehow. But if someone gets hurt in Basic (or training at all for that matter) will they still be released if the problem can be fixed, albeit, with a lot of time? For example, a torn ACL should recover with surgery. While some trades might be limited, I'd imagine Universality of Service would still be met. What about something more vague like foot/leg pain. Many older members have sore joints and deal with it, but can someone be released for something like that because they're still in training?

Something of a vague question I know, but I guess it boils down to this: Can you be medically released in training even if you meet UoS? Are members going through occupational training still held to the (slightly) more stringent Enrollment Standards?

I ask because if I join I'll be giving up a good career path that would be difficult to rejoin. I admit, I'm a little paranoid of breaking a leg at Basic or something and being stuck up s* creek

Thanks,


----------



## aesop081 (11 May 2012)

Trick said:
			
		

> But if someone gets hurt in Basic (or training at all for that matter) will they still be released if the problem can be fixed, albeit, with a lot of time?



Yes.

The rest of your question is much "what if" and since things like this are "case by case".........




> I ask because if I join I'll be giving up a good career path that would be difficult to rejoin.



That's a risk you're going to have to take.


----------



## Pusser (11 May 2012)

Yes, people do get released from the CF for injuries incurred on BMQ; however, it is relatively rare.  Training is conducted in as safe a manner as possible by trained instructors.  This is not to say that people don't get injured (because they certainly do), but thousands of CF members have finished BMQ without any injury at all.  It all boils down to the injury itself.  If the prognosis is good that you will recover (and the time required can be quite generous), then chances are also good that you will be retained.  If the prognosis is poor, then there is a good chance you will be medically released (there are benefits that go with that - although not as lucrative as staying in with a career).  

Yes, it's a gamble, but so is life in general.  Look at it this way.  What are your career prospects in your current field, if you get hit by a bus tomorrow and end up in a wheelchair?


----------



## OldSolduer (11 May 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Yes, it's a gamble, but so is life in general.  Look at it this way.  What are your career prospects in your current field, if you get hit by a bus tomorrow and end up in a wheelchair?



Agreed and the CF does what it can to reduce or "mitigate" the risk in NDHQSpeak.

For instance, on the range you wear hearing protection to reduce the risk of losing your hearing.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> For instance, on the range you must wear hearing protection to reduce the risk of losing your hearing.



FTFY.


----------



## OldSolduer (11 May 2012)

And when you get older and higher in rank you should insulate yourself from all the people that will drive you insane. ullhair:


----------



## Pusser (11 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And when you get older and higher in rank you should insulate yourself from all the people that will drive you insane. ullhair:



Lest you suffer the same affliction?


----------



## Trick (12 May 2012)

Yeah, sorry, I know that it would be a case by case kind of thing. I just got paranoid after seeing someone tear their ACL in the "Basic Up" series after (it seems) an instructor threw him improperly. But to clarify my question, it is my understanding that a fully trained CF member cannot be medically released if they meet the UoS (perhaps I'm wrong about this?). I was just wondering if members who are still in training can be released even if they meet the UoS standard.


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2012)

Yes.


----------



## MikeL (12 May 2012)

Stop overthinking and worrying about this.

CF Members have been injured on courses before,  and were able to remain in the CF and continue training when they were healed up.  Of course,  it all depends on the injury/case by case.  Just know that if you are injured in training,  it does not automatically mean that you will be released from the CF.  That doesn't mean that everyone who get's injured remains in the CF though.

Again,  it's all case by case depending on the injury.


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2012)

Trick said:
			
		

> UoS



Stop throwing that term around like you actually know what it means or what it's implications are.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 May 2012)

Trick said:
			
		

> Yes they can, not only for medical reasons. Some people are not suited to the military  life
> and therefore have a difficult time, and can be released with proper justification.


----------



## Trick (12 May 2012)

Ok thanks. Leaving my current path is a big decision, which I think is just making me  over-think it and obsess about various risks. Pusser's point is a good one.


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2012)

Trick said:
			
		

> Leaving my current path is a big decision,



You are not the first one so get over it.

Good luck on whatever you decide to do but for the love of god, just make *a* decision.


----------

